# Norton Eels



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

I am ordering a customer some Norton Eels in a color that is no longer available from Academy. I do not have the minimum required order and I wanted to give any of you a chance for me to order your favorite color.



I order them in lots of 12 (same color). I will order any color as long as you will take at least 6 of the 12 (or go in with a fishing buddy and get all 12)



If you buy all 12 then they would cost you $3.50 a pack ($42.00 total) including sales tax.



If you only want 6 packs then the cost will be $3.75 a pack ($22.50 total) including tax.



I will be ordering Friday morning so let me know before then.


----------



## Angler's Outlet (Dec 31, 2007)

:bump


----------

